# GM tunnel of love in Detroit



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2014)

Very few                                                           people know it                                                           exists. (Until                                                           now.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Ken....turns out it was the back door to Jay Leno's garage!  Very cool stuff!


----------

